# Verständnisfrage 2 linux auf ein Rechner...

## JKRock

Was man immer mal wieder hört ist ja, Linux und irgendein Win System parallel zu betreiben,

jetzt muss es doch auch irgendwie möglich geben zwei verschiedene Linux(e) auf einen Rechner zu bekommen - nur wie?

Für mich stellt sich dort das Problem, wo man festlegt was/wo der root ist - wie soll man daraus zwei machen?

(Nur zwei verschiedene Kernel ist nicht das worauf ich hinausmöchte...)

gruß JKRock

----------

## Anarcho

Die root Partition gibst du in der grub.conf / lilo.conf als kernel parameter an (root=/dev/...). Du kannst einfach 2 verschiedene Einträge im Bootmenü mit dem selben Kernel und 2 unterschiedlichen root-parameteren erstellen, oder 2 verschiedene kernel mit verschiedenen parameters oder ...

----------

## JKRock

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Die root Partition gibst du in der grub.conf / lilo.conf als kernel parameter an (root=/dev/...). Du kannst einfach 2 verschiedene Einträge im Bootmenü mit dem selben Kernel und 2 unterschiedlichen root-parameteren erstellen, oder 2 verschiedene kernel mit verschiedenen parameters oder ...

 

ok, danke für die schnelle Info

Kann ich eigendlich auch ganz billig komplette /root Inhalte auf eine neue Partition kopieren und so als zweite root-umgebung nutzen (würde dann natürlich noch im nachhinein etwas ändern...)

Wie schwer ist es eine distributionsfremden Kernel zu nutzen?

gruß JKRock

----------

## c_m

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> Kann ich eigendlich auch ganz billig komplette /root Inhalte auf eine neue Partition kopieren und so als zweite root-umgebung nutzen (würde dann natürlich noch im nachhinein etwas ändern...)

 

Klar geht das, ich würd aber lieber rsync nehmen, da das definitiv mit den files unter /dev, sym-/hardlinks usw. umgehen kann. Bei cp weiß ichs nicht genau.

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> Wie schwer ist es eine distributionsfremden Kernel zu nutzen

 

Kommt drauf an wie gut du dein System kennst und im Kernel kompilieren bist ;-D Bei Gentoo stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es überhaupt einen distributions fremden gibt, da die gentoo-sourcen afaik ja nur nen vanilla-kernel mit Patchset sind (verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege).

Und kompilieren konfigurieren tust du eh selbst.

----------

## JKRock

vielen dank , werd es dann per rsync probieren...

----------

